# What are you watching on TV?



## JenFromOC (Apr 15, 2012)

What's on TV right now? What is on the DVR?

I never miss Dr. Phil, Real Housewives of OC, The Good Wife, 2 Broke Girls, Mike & Molly, Two and a Half Men, Hawaii 5-0, Deadliest Catch, Swamp People, and Survivor.


----------



## Kamily (Apr 15, 2012)

I love Dr Phil too! Im a reality junkie. Some of the shows I watch are Project Runway, Gold Rush, Dancing with the Stars, Shark Tank, Teen Mom, Toddlers and Tiaras, Parking Wars, Ice Road Truckers and Dance Moms. I also love cooking competitions like Top Chef, The Next Food Network Star, Chopped, Hells Kitchen and etc...

Right now Im watching a special about the Titanic.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 15, 2012)

Right now, Tottenham vs Chelsea, FA Cup Semi-Final. Yup... that's soccer.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 15, 2012)

Big Bang Theory
Law & Order:SVU
Criminal Minds
Coronation Street
Blue Bloods
Survivor
Law & Order (original series) re-runs
Real Time with Bill Maher
Lockdown


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 15, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> What's on TV right now? What is on the DVR?
> 
> I never miss Dr. Phil, Real Housewives of OC, The Good Wife, 2 Broke Girls, Mike & Molly, Two and a Half Men, Hawaii 5-0, Deadliest Catch, Swamp People, and Survivor.



And this is why we're not married... No Walking Dead.... tsk tsk


True Blood
Walking Dead
Breaking Bad
Sons of Anarchy
Dexter
Big Brother (reality show)


----------



## biglynch (Apr 15, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Right now, Tottenham vs Chelsea, FA Cup Semi-Final. Yup... that's soccer.



not a bad game as it goes, alot closer than 1-5 suggests


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nurse Jackie
Game of Thrones
Mad Men
Bold & the Beautiful....yup watched this soap since its creation


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 15, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> And this is why we're not married... No Walking Dead.... tsk tsk
> 
> 
> True Blood
> ...




None of my HBO series are on right now or else I would have included

Boardwalk Empire
Treme.

They do some good shit.


----------



## SitiTomato (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm a pretty gigantic child so I mostly stick to cartoons and comedy. 

30Rock 
Community
Adventure Time
Regular Show
American Dad

Those are my weekly never miss's. Though I'll often have some vintage Simspons on if I catch a good re-run (can't stand the newer seasons)


----------



## topher38 (Apr 15, 2012)

I like being human both UK and US/Canada 
walking dead
love old B&W horror movies I know this is about TV just throwing that in


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2012)

Mad men ...season 3...I just found out bout this show..it is good shit


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2012)

I just finished watching War of the Worlds ('05) which particularly delights me because many of the scenes were filmed in my hometown and I know a few great stories about when they were filming there. Seeing the Bayonne Bridge blown up (even if it's only digital) is always a treat.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 16, 2012)

Biggest loser. First to perve on one of the dudes, and then to be disgusted by the way the contestants are treated.
Also lately the bachelor, because stupid and needy is always hilarious.

Most of my tv viewing I do on my pc. I'll download an entir series and watch it in a marathon session. I'm in love with Archer right now, best cartoon EVAR!
Totes into my little pony as well XD.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 16, 2012)

Shahs of Sunset. It's Jersey Shore on 'roids. 
It's my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Librarygirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, several others on this thread, The Walking Dead
Also...
Coronation Street
Downton Abbey (roll on the next series!)
The Simpsons
Benidorm (a guilty pleasure..rude, but it makes me laugh)
Holby City
Waterloo Road (makes me glad I'm not a teacher anymore)
and of course, The Hairy Bikers and their Bakeation...Not only is it full of wonderful cakes and like a travel programme, but it also features two round-bellied men enjoying their food! And frequent references to their size....Did anyone else see that episode where the woman chef was practically grabbing one of them and poking his belly!? :eat1:


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm not a regular TV watcher, but the few shows I don't miss are

Sons of Anarchy
Person of Interest- IMO Jim Caviezel is one hell of an actor and he nails his character down cold.
Young and the Restless - I try to catch my stories everyday on soapnet when I get home.


----------



## Melian (Apr 16, 2012)

I only get one shitty Canadian channel, so I'm not actually watching anything as it is aired.

What am I downloading?

Game of Thrones
Walking Dead
Archer
Ugly Americans
Dexter


----------



## biglynch (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok i just watched a show here in the uk called the undatables, i blubbed like a girl. Some thing are just plan nice.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 17, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> And this is why we're not married... No Walking Dead.... tsk tsk
> 
> 
> True Blood
> ...





Oh, baby love....I don't DVR that shit cuz I'm avqilqble to watch lol. Oh yeah, We're still getting married.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 23, 2012)

Currently watching a new show on the Travel Channel called Baggage Battles, it's about unclaimed airport luggage auctions.


----------



## freakyfred (Apr 23, 2012)

The Legend of Korra
Avengers EMH
Regular Show

I need to catch up on The Walking Dead. Otherwise I'm just watching old episodes of Voyager, Superman TAS and others.


----------



## Librarygirl (Apr 28, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Well, several others on this thread, The Walking Dead
> Also...
> Coronation Street
> Downton Abbey (roll on the next series!)
> ...



Yay! Got tickets to see the Hairy Bikers Tour. FRONT ROW tickets! ( Not that I'm hoping to be called up on stage or anything, lol!)


----------



## balletguy (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't do many

Weeds
Dexter
and Mad Men


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (May 5, 2012)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Wanderer (May 9, 2012)

I'm not in charge of the TV; if it isn't being used for the PS3, the contents of the DVR are:

Doctor Who
Grey's Anatomy
Wow, Wow Wubbzy
House

Watched live, we have:

Big Bang Theory
American Dad (also on Netflix)
Family Guy

What I sometimes watch, or used to:

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
(Big, fat Pete is fun, even if the reason you're watching him is because you dream of being his size. It's stopped showing up on our cable schedule, though.)

Special Agent Oso
(A neat show, with Sean Astin voicing the stuffed bear Oso, agent of UNIQUE:

United
Network for the
Investigation of
Quite
Usual
Events

Recently had a crossover with Handy Manny.)

The Backyardigans
(A very neat show, with songs through the course of each episode. My favorite character is Austin, the kangaroo.)

C.S.I.
(I loved this series for some time, but lost interest when ted Danson joined the cast as a replacement for Laurence Fishburne, the replacement for William Petersen.)


----------



## Kazak (May 10, 2012)

Duck Dynasty
in Sept SOA
I don't have tv at the house I go over a friend's to watch


----------



## danielson123 (May 10, 2012)

Working my way through season 4 of 30 Rock on Netflix.


----------



## ManBeef (May 14, 2012)

Duck Dynasty atm... I can't help but love it


----------



## deanbpm (May 15, 2012)

Going watch Game of Thrones in a min


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 19, 2012)

Degrassi
Big Bang Theory
Parenthood
How I Met Your Mother
Gossip Girl(Argh no canceling!!!)
Hart Of Dixie
One Tree Hill
90210
Mike&Molly
Happily Divorced
Hot In Cleveland

to name a few


----------



## Captain Save (May 19, 2012)

John Sanford's Certain Prey

I wonder if Mark Harmon will ever play anything other than a curmudgeon with a badge; I remember when he was a young doctor on St. Elsewhere in the early eighties.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 19, 2012)

Currently on the DVR:
Grimm
Big Bang Theory
The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
Modern Family

Awaiting the return of:
True Blood
Dexter
Dance Moms
2012 NFL Season


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 19, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Currently on the DVR:
> Grimm
> Big Bang Theory
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> ...



Love Modern Family can't believe i forgot to mention that one. Grimm seems pretty cool so far


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 19, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> John Sanford's Certain Prey
> 
> I wonder if Mark Harmon will ever play anything other than a curmudgeon with a badge; I remember when he was a young doctor on St. Elsewhere in the early eighties.



At one point he was on my 'sexiest' list, and while I typically think men get sexier as they age, he just doesn't do it for me anymore. 

Shows I routinely watch lately:

Blue Bloods (I don't even care that T.S. is dying his hair)
Law and Order SVU
Nurse Jackie
The Big C (kind of dumb now, but I love Oliver Platt & Gabby Sidibe)
Game of Thrones
TrueBlood
Being Human
Lost Girl
Grimm
Once Upon a Time
Walking Dead


And I'll even admit to watching America's Got Talent... it has that train wreck appeal.


And waiting for new series of Downton Abbey and Luther (Idris Elba is high on my hot list).


----------



## deanbpm (May 20, 2012)

Arrested Development


----------



## Captain Save (May 20, 2012)

Looking back into this thread, I realize I need better channels; all the good shows are on HBO and Showtime, and I unfortunately don't have those channels.

I'm currently watching Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## Mordecai (May 23, 2012)

Nothing until the final season of Breaking Bad.


----------

